# Gearbox oil



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello,

Have a question. Does anyone know how much oil does the 6 speed manual gearbox take?
Also, the amount in rear diff (not haldex)?

I'm about to change these, but need to order proper amounts.

Thank you!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Nordic, 2.6 litres of G052171A2 for gear box, can't find capacity of axle, just says top up to fill/level plug.
Hoggy.


----------



## Jurpo (Jun 24, 2009)

1l for rear diff. Drain transfer box also. It doesn´t fill on stationary car, you need to drive it.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Nordic, 2.6 litres of G052171A2 for gear box, can't find capacity of axle, just says top up to fill/level plug.
> Hoggy.


Thats cos you just fill till it comes out


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

Jurpo said:


> 1l for rear diff. Drain transfer box also. It doesn´t fill on stationary car, you need to drive it.


Thanks! This is a bit confusing, fill oil during driving, or it needs to be driven after the fill and checked again? Can I just fill as much as comes out?

I may not know everything. I thought there is gearbox -> haldex -> rear diff. I wanted to change in the oil in gearbox and diff, as for Haldex I'm still waiting for the filter... Something missing?

Thank you!


----------



## Jurpo (Jun 24, 2009)

Transfer box and Gear box share same oil space 2,6l total.

- Drain Gearbox and Transfer box.
- Fill Gearbox till oil comes from fill hole. about 2,3l
- Drive car, four wheels on air or just drive it. Spinning gears inside Gearbox fill up Transfer box.
- Fill up Gearbox again.


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

Got it, thank you  Will have to tell this to the guy doing the change. Would do myself, but don't have the syringe, nor flat surface to do it properly.

Best regards


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

Right, have changed all tranny oils yesterday, did myself as decided to save as oils themselves were quite expensive.
I think I could do it again in less than 3 hours, this time it was more of exploring, checking out things beneath the car.

So, the rear diff took 1L of an extremely smelly stuff.

Haldex coupling, I've squeezed the bottle of 275ml into it, lost a drop or two when putting the drain screw back in place. Filter was, probably, never changed as it was pitch black, however oil was still ok and smelled like any ATF should. Had an automatic car before, know ATF smell from a distance  Is 275ml is right amount?

The gearbox was rather easy and I could feel gears engaging and gearstick moving much easier taking a driving later.

I've also found one bracket broken off in rear. I'm not sure what it does, but bracket holds a small electronic box with a link connected to a lower suspension arm (which is adjustable?). Same little box with link is on the front too. Not sure what this does, possibly a part of ESP?

Best regards


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Nordic, Broken bracket/electronic box, is Xeon lights self leveling system.
Hoggy.


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

I see, thanks! I've never seen them adjusting actually. When I got the car, they were extremely low, therefore had to adjust manually. I wonder how they work now.. Hope won't be too high...


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

nordic said:


> The gearbox was rather easy and I could feel gears engaging and gearstick moving much easier taking a driving later.


Nordic any advice for changing the gearbox oil? This is something that I want to attempt soon.

I already have 3 litres of oil and a syringe ready to fill it up.

How easy was it to undo the drain and filler plugs? Did you fit new washers on them?

How far did you drive your car before topping up the oil afetr the transfer box filled itself? 

Cheers,

Josh


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Josh,

I think it's relatively easy having right tools.
For the gearbox oil change, you need to remove the engine cover from beneath, all 3 plugs then become well accessible.
Rear diff plugs are quite corroded and may be a problem to undo, but gearbox ones on mine were easy.
To avoid later problems, I've slightly undone all plugs, just to avoid the case, that I can drain the oil, but not to fill it 
Then the drain plug is removed and oil is flushed.
You may do the transfer box or leave it, I think 0.3L doesn't do much difference. It has black plug, with magnet inside, easy to see. Magnet needs cleaning, though mine wasn't very dirty. Drain this too.
Once everything is drained, clean plugs and reinstall them. I've reused same washers.
Now goes the improvised part, as it requires some sort of tool to pump the oil into the gearbox through the fill plug. Clean work is required. You may use a big syringe with the hose attached or some other tool, make sure you have it beforehand. I had a 0.5L canister with 2 hoses, one of which was going right to the bottom and another one ended at top of the canister. Pumping air into the shorter hose would push the oil out from the canister. This way I've filled the gearbox until the oil started dripping off the fill plug. About 2.3L went in. Screw the plug back then. If you drain the transfer box, need to take a drive, if not, then you're done. After short trip, I've done about 1km, fill plug is undone and more oil is added until it starts going out again. About another 200ml went in. The rest is clear, I suppose.

I would highlight, that you may need some tissues, as I have spilled a bit of oil. Also some kind of filling tool too. Keep the car as horizontal as possible.

Best of luck.


----------



## S3 Nattie (Sep 4, 2009)

Where to did you get the oil from as I was thinking about using Mobil gearbox oil if they do it.

Its about £15 a litre of the genuine stuff


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

I've got genuine one from dealer, was quite expensive to be honest. It doesn't say the grade, therefore hard to say which aftermarket one would be suitable... Got 1L of rear diff oil (2 bottles of viscous smelly stuff, need to check the number) and 3L of gearbox oil (3 bottles of G052171A2, as per above) for 83EUR.

Regards


----------



## S3 Nattie (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for that info.

Think im just going to have to get genuine stuff. Im going to do it myself so saving a bit of money there.

When the oil fluid stopped coming out of the drain hole on the gearbox did you then plug the hole back up and filled the gearbox till the fresh oil came out of the gearbox filler hole.

Im asking as this is how I was going to do mine so I know the gearbox is full, is this the correct procedure or no.


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

Yep, that's it. Car must be more or less horizontal. Once the oil starts coming out from a filler hole, you're done. If you drain the transfer box, need to drive or spin wheels if all raised and the top up again. It sounds more complicated, than it is in reality. Gearbox took nearly same amount of oil, as drained, I knew all is good then 

Good luck.


----------



## S3 Nattie (Sep 4, 2009)

Great.

Im going to change the gearbox oil first as I had the rear diff oil changed recently.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Where are the filler holes located on the gearbox and rear diff. Had a quick look under the back today can see the diff drain hole but not the filler but it was starting to get dark. Anyone know which side of gearbox and diff they are on.


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi,

On gearbox it's on the front, behind steering cooling pipes.

In rear, there are 2 separate things, quite sure you know that, but just in case. Haldex coupling and diff itself.
Diff filler hole is same as on gearbox, looks to the front and is same size as drain plug, as far as I remember. Can't recall, I think it's 15mm socket. Ive used regular bolt head to undo that one.

Kind regards


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Here's a pic of gearbox on 225 with fill plug "A" drain "B"... 
Rear Diff filler/level plug is on offside on front face, drain plug underneath on offside.









Hoggy.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Cheers buddy.

Yeah rear diff has a large socket drain plug and haldex has a small star plug so not getting them confused.

Going to be changing my oils later this week, just had them all delivered by Opie for a good price 

Oh and thanks for the pic Hoggy


----------



## New2AudiTT (May 7, 2011)

nordic said:


> I've got genuine one from dealer, was quite expensive to be honest. It doesn't say the grade, therefore hard to say which aftermarket one would be suitable... Got 1L of rear diff oil (2 bottles of viscous smelly stuff, need to check the number) and 3L of gearbox oil (3 bottles of G052171A2, as per above) for 83EUR.
> 
> Regards


Hi Nordic, am based in Dub and just got a 04 TTQ 1.8. I've booked it in for a full service on Tues as Audi centre in Sandyford. Am also asking them to do transmission and transfer box oils and the woman quoted €180 on top of the €220 for the service. I just checked http://www.opieoils.co.uk/ and they are recommending Mobil Mobilube 1 SHC 75W-90 fully synthetic, supreme performance commercial gear oil - 1 Litre £14.40/litre. Is this any good. I reckon will need about 3 litres.

Cheers


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello,

Welcome to the forum and congrats on new purchase.

Answering your question, I've never been to the dealer, these prices are just too steep for me, but even if I had this money to spend on oil change I wouldn't go to dealer anyway... I don't remember exactly now how much oil I've got, but 3L should be sufficient. I believe dealer would use their own special oil, so you don't need to buy any, I would think so. Also, personally, I wouldn't go for fancy oils when it comes to gearbox or rear diff, etc. Investing into better engine oil makes sense, but any other liquids on the car, I would stick with oem ones 

Kind regards


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

I got mine from Opie total cost £43 delivered 

Gearbox - Fuchs TITAN SINTOFLUID SAE 75W-80 synthetic manual transmission fluid SKU: 00001215 - 3 litres

Rear diff - Fuchs TITAN SINTOPOID SAE 75W-90 synthetic gear oil SKU: 00001217 - 1 litre

Both meet Audi spec


----------



## New2AudiTT (May 7, 2011)

New2AudiTT said:


> nordic said:
> 
> 
> > I've got genuine one from dealer, was quite expensive to be honest. It doesn't say the grade, therefore hard to say which aftermarket one would be suitable... Got 1L of rear diff oil (2 bottles of viscous smelly stuff, need to check the number) and 3L of gearbox oil (3 bottles of G052171A2, as per above) for 83EUR.
> ...


And here's the hefty bill from Audi Center in Sandyford. I was expecting it to be expensive but not that expensive. This is twice the amount I was looking at:

Parts Labour	Total
Brake fluid check/change €9.23	€67.50	€76.73
Front Brake Pads and Disks	€263.85	€121.50	€385.35
Rear Brake Pads and Disks	€96.12	€121.50	€217.62
Replace Wipers €35.96	€0.00	€35.96
Replace Pollen Filter €17.88	€13.50 €31.38
Aircon service €0.00	€99.00	€99.00
Replace Gearbox oil €54.78	€94.50	€149.28
Replace Haldex & filter	€49.24	€121.50	€170.74

Net €527.06	€639.00	€1,166.06
Vat €157.00
Total €1,323.06
[smiley=bigcry.gif]

got 10% discount


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

That's what I was about... Now calculate how much it would cost in usual trusted garage using original parts.
But cheapest is to do yourself :roll:


----------



## New2AudiTT (May 7, 2011)

nordic said:


> That's what I was about... Now calculate how much it would cost in usual trusted garage using original parts.
> But cheapest is to do yourself :roll:


Hi Nordic,

Unfortunately, am not great at cars. Do you know of anyone who can be trusted to do work on Audi TT here in Dublin? Happy to pay the right amount of money.

PM me.

Cheers


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

Sorry, but, unfortunately, not... I'm from Limerick area, good garage is an extremely rare thing here :?
Have to do things myself, can't trust them. Last time I've been to garage, later found 3 screws missing and a broken side plastic screw from bottom cover.


----------



## wolff1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I have this problem, when the car is cold and anyway, It switches, between 1st and 2nd, rather hardly, kinda like, you have to move the lever on the left , to be able to put it, in it's place. Mine one is a 2000 180 quattro, 5 gears, 120k on it. I went to the garage yesterday, the fella checked the gear box oil, it was full, he put it's finger in it, touched it and we took out a bit and the color was good, it wasn't dirty or something. I thought, if I change the oil, it might become better or top it up, for example, but we decided, not to do anything. Can it be, from the synchromesh or the synchronous rings? Any ideas? thanks


----------

